
For Candy Fans, the Only Thing Worse Than Necco Wafers Is No Necco Wafers - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/for-candy-fans-the-only-thing-worse-than-necco-wafers-is-no-necco-wafers-1523210168
======
ddingus
Ok, I'm on notice. I will get a stash of these things.

Call me a psychopath. Don't care.

Necco candies are an old world thing. Nothing else like them. And everyone
hates at least one flavor. Good.

The white, pink, brown are my favorites.

IMHO, these things need to exist. Marketing on line one, stat!

I don't believe I have ever seen even a single Necco AD. They should change
that. The flavors are amazing, have complexity, and are very distinctive.
Again, nothing else like it.

For a time, I saw sour edition candies, where some citrus like flavor was
added. Seems to me, they could explore some. People like stranger things.

Necco needs a decent campaign or two. Maybe just social media. Possibly
updated packaging, though I really like the simple, again, old world package.

Don't let these things go the way of Cool Kids candy.

------
bookofjoe
Necco wafers flavors and colors: [https://newengland.com/today/living/new-
england-nostalgia/wh...](https://newengland.com/today/living/new-england-
nostalgia/what-are-the-flavors-of-necco-wafers/)

